# tests you advised peter



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter,

I spoke to you not long ago when i advised you that I have had 3 attempts at ivf. all positive but miscarried at 6-7.5 weeks. (reason for ivf 1 tube removed due to ectopic pregnancy carrying twins, one miscarried and one in tube. Conceived naturally. Tube thats left is blocked).

I asked you if there was anything else I could try as I am seeing my consultant at the B'ham Womens in Novemeber.

You advised me to try IVF with aneuploidy screening and sperm DNA fragmentation studies.

My question is would my husband need this test as he already has a child from a previous marriage. Also would I not have to get pregnant first to have the Aneuploidy screening? I am not really sure what this is and what is involved.

Could you give me a bit more information on this please.

Kind regards
Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nancy said:


> Hiya Peter,
> 
> I spoke to you not long ago when i advised you that I have had 3 attempts at ivf. all positive but miscarried at 6-7.5 weeks. (reason for ivf 1 tube removed due to ectopic pregnancy carrying twins, one miscarried and one in tube. Conceived naturally. Tube thats left is blocked).
> 
> ...


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Peter for you prompt reply. I'll let you know how things go. Thanks for all your help

Nancy


----------

